# Animal Crossing Movie



## lamomok (Apr 9, 2015)

So I take it most of you guys here have actually watched the Animal Crossing movie? I actually just finished watching it, and I actually thought it was very entertaining and a great adaptation! I especially liked how as I was watching it, I had so many random "aha" moments, like the sound clips when the villager finds a fossil, and the museum donation + Blathers scene, as well as the villager-moving-out scene.

If you haven't watched it, I managed to find an English fandub on YouTube that's not half bad:

Part 1

Part 2

I'd like to know what other people think of the movie! Almost wish there was a sequel featuring Isabelle!


----------



## RelaxAlex (Apr 9, 2015)

I've wanted to watch this for so long, I just never got around to it. I think I'll watch it now!


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for showing this! I'm gonna watch it tomorrow!


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 10, 2015)

I watched it a while ago, but in Japanese, so I couldn't understand a word the characters said.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 10, 2015)

I watched the sub a while ago. It was pretty good.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 10, 2015)

AHHH I love this movie <3

Rosie is just so adorable in this I just can't even <3

Also, I cried when Margie was leaving xD. I wasn't really crying, but my eyes were watering lol


----------



## lamomok (Apr 10, 2015)

Rosie was adorable, for sure. But my biggest surprise was Whitney. I mean I watched a fandub, but when she started speaking, I was like, man, my whole impression of Snooty villagers just changed. I guess in ACNL they're not THAT snooty. But yea, now I kind of understand what the creators were going for after watching Whitney's interactions with Ai. Watching it also made me really like Apollo and Alfonso!

I like how they referenced how difficult blue roses were to grow. And I found it hilarious when Hopper fished out the Moai statue and said, "I'm too old for this..." 

One thing I didn't like was how they portrayed Tortimer as this desperate megalomaniac Mayor. I mean, I guess I didn't really get into ACWW, ACCF, or the original, so maybe he's like that in those games; but in ACNL, I got the impression that he was a laid-back, chill, grandpa character. Not some crazy paranoid turtle! I also feel Phyllis could've been nastier.


----------



## Torts McGorts (Apr 10, 2015)

I watched it awhile ago, and thought it was pretty cute. Would love it if they ever came out with a second Animal Crossing film.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 10, 2015)

ANC said:


> I watched it awhile ago, and thought it was pretty cute. Would love it if they ever came out with a second Animal Crossing film.



I hope they will. A one for the giant wave of new leaf fans :3


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 10, 2015)

I watched the sub of it only because Cyrano is in it.


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 10, 2015)

Whitney is sexy to me now.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 10, 2015)

Blaise2003 said:


> Whitney is sexy to me now.



Furry. Burn him at stake.

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

Blaise2003 said:


> Whitney is *sexy* to me now.



Ew..


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 10, 2015)

I haven't watched it, but it looks like a good movie, and I need to watch it.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 10, 2015)

I haven't watched it, but I think I will soon.


----------



## LilyACNL (Apr 10, 2015)

胃tsれああlyクエ、ウェに和tちぇぢちはdのイデア手ェれ忘れえヴェなもゔぃえ。


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

I really need to see this movie again.

I've heard that the fandub is really good too.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 11, 2015)

LilyACNL said:


> 胃tsれああlyクエ、ウェに和tちぇぢちはdのイデア手ェれ忘れえヴェなもゔぃえ。


ねぼけじゃーねよ　(-、-)


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 11, 2015)

I wonder if there are any gag dubs for the movie yet?


----------



## Blue99i (Apr 13, 2015)

Eh, the movie was was very, very cute, it also had a lot of fanservice... But plot-wise it?s really nothing special, it seem?s to me a movie that just a kid?s of Animal Crossing fans would enjoy... I wonder if they are planning to release a sequel, I would love to see one, specially with all the new features the game has.
On a side note, the english dub is surprisingly good.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 13, 2015)

Meh, the movie was cute but it wasn't amazing. It's probably cause' I'm an older player of the series now so my opinion would obviously differ from a few others on here!


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 14, 2015)

I love it <3


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 15, 2015)

I first saw the movie my junior year of high school. I find myself watching it every Summer when break starts


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 16, 2015)

eh the movie isn't really all the great TBH
I mean it's cute and all yeah, but the plot was kinda Meh
also that whole "alien" thing towards the end IMO was really unneeded
yeah I know they needed some sort of plot, but it just felt like a last minute thing
that comes out of nowhere.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Apr 19, 2015)

Haven't watched it yet, so is this Batwing's unfinished dub or is it a new one? If it's Batwing's, then wow, somebody actually managed to find it after it was deleted? If this is new, then wow, it's great that people are still interested in this movie!


----------



## 5atmkkds (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you for the links!


----------



## peppy villager (Apr 19, 2015)

I just watched it (I watched the original one though with English subs) and omg it was so adorable. I love it. I think I'm a child at heart because it made me super happy.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 20, 2015)

Nebu said:


> eh the movie isn't really all the great TBH
> I mean it's cute and all yeah, but the plot was kinda Meh
> also that whole "alien" thing towards the end IMO was really unneeded
> yeah I know they needed some sort of plot, but it just felt like a last minute thing
> that comes out of nowhere.



Yeah, I agree with the very meh plot and the ailen thing.

But when it comes to a video game adaptation, this is the best one IMO.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 20, 2015)

I never knew there was a movie. Today I decided to watch it and it's really cute.


----------



## Diancie (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't know much about Animal Crossing and I didn't know there was a movie. Thanks for letting us know! I'll watch it soon.


----------



## lamomok (Apr 20, 2015)

Haha, I didn't pay much attention to the plot because hey, it's a movie about Animal Crossing - a game with no plot haha.

And I don't think you have to be young to appreciate that this was a good adaptation in that it showed off all the features of the game - I'm in my mid-20s, and I liked it a lot. Then again, I'm very used to reading books & watching movies with not much plot - just atmosphere (think Murakami's novels or character study movies) so perhaps I find it easy to overlook the plot .


----------



## Temari (Apr 20, 2015)

I watched it in Japanese when I was in 5th grade I think! I'm very surprised that the fandubbers finished the movie! I remember finding the fandub after watching it in Japanese with subs and thinking "Wow, this was actually really well done! I wish they finished it though..." I'm usually really picky when it comes to dubs and such, but this was really well done ovo~


----------



## BabyBianca (Apr 22, 2015)

I have Margie as one of my dreamies because of the movie!


----------



## Lorrie186 (Apr 22, 2015)

I watched it and I felt a lot of nostalgia for wild world. I know a lot of people hated that game but it was really one of my favorites. I've never played the original and wild world was my first town! I remember having some of the villagers in the movie and I enjoyed them! I wish that there had be more to do in wild world though, it did get stale for me.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 22, 2015)

I saw the fandub! It was cute. The UFO seemed out of place though, and caves were never a thing in AC games so I was confused about why it had such a big presence in the movie. Not to mention the voices they picked for some characters were really annoying. Overall worth watching despite those things ^^


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 24, 2015)

I remember looking on TV Tropes that the names Ai and Yu are a pun. I don't know what it's referring to.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 24, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I remember looking on TV Tropes that the names Ai and Yu are a pun. I don't know what it's referring to.


The pun is literally "You (Yu) and I (Ai)", kinda like the whole character creation thing that AC is known for.


----------



## pouiou1 (Apr 25, 2015)

I watched this moovie, he is very nice and cute.


----------



## Millefeui (Apr 25, 2015)

I watched it last year. I think the movie is adorable, but that is to be expected from Animal Crossing.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 26, 2015)

would've been nice if Resetti broke the fourth wall in the movie like he did in the games. I think that was a missed opportunity.


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 26, 2015)

I loved the movie so much you don't even know and I actually liked the alien part.


----------



## puni (Apr 26, 2015)

I've seen a lot of pictures from the movie before but I haven't actually watched it yet. Thank you for the links, i am definitely going to watch it when i have the free time! I hope they make a new movie with the new little animals!


----------



## Kitkatkat123 (Apr 26, 2015)

That's one of my favorite animes, that and Clannad...
For people that haven't watched Clannad, I highly recommend it!


----------



## irishxprincess87 (Apr 27, 2015)

I just watched this recently. So cute!


----------



## mayorofskyloft (Apr 28, 2015)

I've always loved this movie! I really liked how they implemented parts of the game as actual plot points and not just filler stuff.


----------



## Milleram (May 3, 2015)

I watched it with my siblings a while ago, and we all enjoyed it. I loved that it featured my favourite villager, Apollo. It made me really hate Whitney though.


----------

